# Shy fish?



## 200goldfish (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello 

Im haveing some trouble with perlscale. Now its not ill (it did have ich but has fully recoverd). I have manny other fish in the tank all happy including 2 his size and others smaller.

Last night he was staying at the other side of the tank at the bottom. Any way im just unsure if its just shy or somthing else, but to me it dosent look normal.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Maybe he's bloated. Give him some peas. Test the water maybe something's different.


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree. Did you just transfer him? He doesn't look good at all.


----------

